# Matilda needs help. Egg shell stuck inside her.



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi all... Hope everyone is well. I did serch for any posts on this but didn't find any. Please do share link to any helpful discussions. Thank you. 

One if my young girls had egg shell hanging from her. I noticed the egg in her coop, no other shell.

The part of the shell hanging out has dropped off her. She's not looking too comfortable so the rest is still in her. 

She's currently still eating. Pooping. 

I gave her an Epsom bath but think I could do another one? 

Any advice or useful links will be appreciated. My vet isn't available today, so if anything I can do for her now, that would be great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Other than gloving up, putting some sort of lubricant like mineral oil and checking for more there really isn't.

How absolutely certain are you that egg shell is coming from the inside and not stuck to her when she went to the nest?


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi, Robin, thanks for getting back to me 

Haven't located more that the tip of the egg shell so assuming it's still there.

I've just health checked her, her crop feels rock solid. Like a small hard ball. Impacted I'm guessing? Could this be connected. I've removed food. And advice is to feed olive oil and massage crop to try break it down? 

If needed t gone by tommorow. Then vets


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When you want to remove food is overnight. That way there's at least 8 hours for the crop to clear. I don't think by removing it now will do much for you. 

So, you have checked internally? If it's still in there and you can't do more than touch it, I would leave it. You don't want to cut any tender tissues. She might pass it on her own.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

If she tolerates it well, another sit in an epsom salt bath might not hurt.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> When you want to remove food is overnight. That way there's at least 8 hours for the crop to clear. I don't think by removing it now will do much for you.
> 
> So, you have checked internally? If it's still in there and you can't do more than touch it, I would leave it. You don't want to cut any tender tissues. She might pass it on her own.


Yes. Our girls fast in their roost every night. That's why I thought it odd, as she has this mass there and hasn't eaten much today?

I'll have her at vets tommorow. As with Hilda her impacted crop was related to her egg laying issues, and the blockages from those problems made it hard for her crop to clear. 

I feel implant time may be here for Matilda..X 

Thanks again. I'll keep her cosy and comfy today and vets tommorow. 



robin416 said:


> When you want to remove food is overnight. That way there's at least 8 hours for the crop to clear. I don't think by removing it now will do much for you.
> 
> So, you have checked internally? If it's still in there and you can't do more than touch it, I would leave it. You don't want to cut any tender tissues. She might pass it on her own.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I forget about our time differences. If you can, let the vet deal with the crop in the morning if it's still full.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> If she tolerates it well, another sit in an epsom salt bath might not hurt.


She relaxed into it .

I'll prep her another one. She seems very calm indoors with me ATM... Thanks!


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I forget about our time differences. If you can, let the vet deal with the crop in the morning if it's still full.


Will do..... Thanks..... I'll let you know how it goes...

Thankfully at the moment she is still walking around, and managing to pass poop and fluid... So not completely blocked.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Thank you! From Matilda. 

Love our quality time. Hugging, bathing, drying, taking duck face selfies!

They my pals....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at that bright red comb. She's doing very well under your care and love.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

That's really good to hear and means a lot. I've learnt a lot here... (Still feel like such a newbie!)

She's much better after a day of TLC... Fingers crossed! She's such a lil powerhouse.

Love her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you did take on one huge challenge by adopting X battery hens. They do need special handling and it appears you have the knack for it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, you did take on one huge challenge by adopting X battery hens. They do need special handling and it appears you have the knack for it.


Absolutely!


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Well, you did take on one huge challenge by adopting X battery hens. They do need special handling and it appears you have the knack for it.


Thank you. That's really good to hear, as most of the time I feel I have no idea what's going on or how to help them! Just scrambling through the info, others experiences, and help of the vet. They are so worth it though....


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Matilda had managed to pass through some of what was blocking her up. She's a bit better and the hard lump.in her crop is smaller. 

Waiting from a call back from vet. For an appointment tommorow. A little concerned as she's still not quiet right and her stools are a bit pink. (Maybe blood?)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has she had anything to eat that's red? It will show up in the feces. Grab one of the droppings, put it in a small container or plastic bag to take to the vet. They can do a fecal. 

And if she had shell stuck it is possible to see some red but more along the lines of streaks. 

Believe me, doesn't matter how many years you have under your belt, they will keep you wondering what's up.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Matilda is at the vet. Waiting for surgery to clear her crop... Thankfully nothing else was a concern...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, I wonder what that was about. I hope they take a good look to see if she ate something that caused it. Otherwise this might be an issue with her in the future.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

He gave her a very good check up and couldn't notice any other issues. They going to take a look a her and more in-depth check in her vent....


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Fingers crossed....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LoxiKat said:


> Fingers crossed....


Yeah, you and me both.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

She's awake, and already walking around apparantly 😂 chickens amaze me... Picking her up shortly. See what they found


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

He wasn't sure what caused it. Just lots of undigested foods like seeds and greens. There was white mushy stuff which he could not identify which he said acted as the plugs. 

I may review the bedding. Just incase, cause she is a next level greedy hen! 

Are there discussions about the safest type please?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of us use pine shavings. Some use hay or straw. Problem with those two is that the birds feet don't stay as clean and dry. Others use sand. 

Sometimes they do big out on grass and it can wad and cause a blockage. If he thinks the white stuff was the cause there may be something in their environment that she's found to snack on.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes that's the same bedding as I use. I was advised to avoid straw? 

Hopefully it was just a one off with her. She's recovering well so far.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was worried since you didn't say anything after getting her home. Happy to read she's doing well.

Straw isn't awful. It won't mold like hay will. It's just that it doesn't do much to keep the birds' feet clean and dry.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

how cute is she all wrapped up?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Giggle. Your birds are so spoiled.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Matilda seems to have made a full recovery.
😌🙏


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That kind of news is always welcome.


----------

